# Gel Moisturizer?



## CandyApple (Aug 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions?

I am looking for a gel moisturizer, mainly because I'm using a L'oreal one right now for night moisturizing and I find it too much of a heavy cream with too strong of a scent!

I would like to find a gel moisturizer that feels really lightweight with little or no scent. I don't want a cream that will clog my pores at night!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 5, 2007)

A lot of Biore's moisturizers are really light and oil free. They don't clog pores. I really like all of them that I've tried. My favourite is now discontinued though.


----------



## nics1972 (Aug 5, 2007)

Mary Kay and Avon have gel moisturizers..

Oil-Free Hydrating Gel (Normal/Oily Skin)

AVON- Products


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 5, 2007)

Have you tried the ones from Clinique? Moisture Surge is a pink gel and they also have another one that is really famous and is yellow.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried the ones from Clinique? Moisture Surge is a pink gel and they also have another one that is really famous and is yellow. the yellow one is pretty heavy, but the moisture surge is awsome!

they have it in a gel now and its really really light and is like your putting water on your face.


----------



## beautynista (Aug 5, 2007)

I know there's a Paula's Choice one, and several Clinique ones.

The Moisture Surge feels wonderful but isn't moisturizing enough for dry skin, IMO.


----------



## CandyApple (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried the ones from Clinique? Moisture Surge is a pink gel and they also have another one that is really famous and is yellow. Yes, this one is terrific for oily or acne prone/combination skin!


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Aug 5, 2007)

I also use pure Aloe Vera for my skin. The Clinique stuff looks interesting too.


----------



## Jemma_B (Aug 5, 2007)

I also highly recommended biore moistureizers as they have a good light texture and are not that heavily scented either.


----------



## SkepticalAngel (Aug 6, 2007)

Try witch its a very good skincare company i use their clear pore gel its not meant as a moisturiser but it sure does moisturize my skin, my spots disappeared over night!


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Aug 7, 2007)

I use DDF Oil Free Moisturizing Dew, available at Sephora. It is very lightweight and doesn't clog my pores, I use this during the day. At night I use Clinique Moisture Surge which, despite the name is oil free and recommended for all skin types. It leaves my skin feeling cool and fresh. Both are fragrance free and have never irritated my skin or caused blemishes.

Hope you find something you like


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried the ones from Clinique? Moisture Surge is a pink gel and they also have another one that is really famous and is yellow. I think you mean "Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion". lol... I was going to mention Clinique too. I think if you use one that's oil free, it won't matter if it's a gel or a lotion. For drugstore brands I do like Aveeno, but I'm not sure if they make a gel one.


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

like the moisute surge by clinique....and christian diors hydraction gel....works great...


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 8, 2007)

I use Emu Oil from Aubrey Nicole.


----------

